
Hunter S. Thompson’s letter on living your life - vincelt
https://www.fs.blog/2014/05/hunter-s-thompson-to-hume-logan/
======
noobly
I very much enjoyed the development of the answer by eliminating the less
sensible ideas and methods, and the way that this caused an incremental
telescoping toward what he wanted to say. In short, it mimicked the process of
elimination, and a self help read featuring deductive logic was very
refreshing.

>But a man who procrastinates in his CHOOSING will inevitably have his choice
made for him by circumstance.

This hit close to home. Tough decisions are not easy to make, but waiting and
thinking too long certainly has disadvantages. Often, ime, hindsight is the
only entity that knows the correct choice. I was a floater early on and, at
times, find myself wishing I had swam instead. Anyhow, I had never read this
before, but it goes right up there with the Desiderata[0], imo.

>0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desiderata](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desiderata)

------
c54
“But beware of looking for goals: look for a way of life. Decide how you want
to live and then see what you can do to make a living WITHIN that way of
life.”

------
davidjnelson
“I don’t mean that we can’t BE firemen, bankers, or doctors— but that we must
make the goal conform to the individual, rather than make the individual
conform to the goal.“

